# Tac Systems Moonlight



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Evening all, need a bit of advise on the above. I applied 2 coats of Moonlight to the wifes car last week and it went on top of Tac Systems One Essential. Clearly its raining today for the first time and was expecting to decent looking beads this morning. Wasnt overly impressed to be honest but was ok and clearly something there. Just went out to move the car and it looks like its failed on the roof and bonnet, I've attached photos.

The beads on the side of the car are ok but it's just effected the bonnet and roof.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Give the car a wash it'll be fine under the layer of dust.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Ultra said:


> Give the car a wash it'll be fine under the layer of dust.


Cheers. Was thinking that I hadn't left the one essential long enough to cure but it would have effected all the car.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Ultra said:


> Give the car a wash it'll be fine under the layer of dust.


Hmm if I had a thick layer of dirt never mind dust I'd be expecting better beading than this.

Could be proven wrong but something doesn't look quite right to me on that bonnet and roof.

How long did you leave the Total One Essential before applying moonlight, believe it should be 3 hours in the right environment?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I try not to wash my car much, as every time I do it starts raining leaving a coat of fine dust or drawing birds to it, to poo all over!!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I try not to wash my car much, as every time I do it starts raining leaving a coat of fine dust or drawing birds to it, to poo all over!!


Tell me about it. Two cars absolutely gleaming a couple of days ago - haven't moved but laying a new lawn and the birds have been reeking havoc in the lawn and while being shoo'd away kindly left deposits on both cars.... :wall:


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

I've been testing Moonlight for two years. 
It seems that TacSystem has issues with production stability.
Products from some bottles works excellent, from other bottles, especially newer have poor beading and durability.
Waving quality can be seen also with polishing pastes, ceramic pastes and also essential.
I got very similar feedback from orher detailing studios.

When dropped on test panel. Fluid from some bottles hardens to cristal, from other just evaporated.

That worried me a bit, because I fell in love with my first Moonlight bottle, ease of use and results were great.

By the way, for enthusiast usage, bottle is too big. After 2 years since opening product is harder to buff, sticky and grabby. At the beginning buffing was oily slick.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Hmm if I had a thick layer of dirt never mind dust I'd be expecting better beading than this.
> 
> Could be proven wrong but something doesn't look quite right to me on that bonnet and roof.
> 
> How long did you leave the Total One Essential before applying moonlight, believe it should be 3 hours in the right environment?


It only had a light layer of dust on it. I dont think left the one essential long enough to cure before applying. It definitely wasnt 3 hours.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

gloss.lab said:


> I've been testing Moonlight for two years.
> 
> It seems that TacSystem has issues with production stability.
> 
> ...


I got the bottle last year and it definitely seemed harder to buff vs last year. Never mind I only wanted to use it up as I've reverted back to Wowo's crystal sealant now. I ran out last year and couldn't get anymore so that's why I got the moonlight.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Hmm if I had a thick layer of dirt never mind dust I'd be expecting better beading than this.
> 
> Could be proven wrong but something doesn't look quite right to me on that bonnet and roof.
> 
> How long did you leave the Total One Essential before applying moonlight, believe it should be 3 hours in the right environment?


Given that it's only the horizontal panels that have gone flat, what else can it be, i've experienced this with tac and other coatings where the vehicle has a layer of dust/tree pollen whatever! it'll wash up just fine.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Ultra said:


> Given that it's only the horizontal panels that have gone flat, what else can it be, i've experienced this with tac and other coatings where the vehicle has a layer of dust/tree pollen whatever! it'll wash up just fine.


It's odd though as she drove it yesterday in all the rain so I would have thought that would have removed the dust? A simple go over with the hose on mine removed everything.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I’ve not had great experiences with moonlight. Some were average, but far far from the claims of getting anywhere the durability. And water behaviour soon dropped off without top ups. 

My latest bottle has turned half to jelly so has gone in the bin. Still have the all in one master sealant which seems more stable and only a fraction less durable.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yellow Dave said:


> I've not had great experiences with moonlight. Some were average, but far far from the claims of getting anywhere the durability. And water behaviour soon dropped off without top ups.
> 
> My latest bottle has turned half to jelly so has gone in the bin. Still have the all in one master sealant which seems more stable and only a fraction less durable.


I've reverted back to Wowo's crystal sealant on mine and think the moonlight will probably end up in the bin. Shame really.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> My latest bottle has turned half to jelly so has gone in the bin. Still have the all in one master sealant which seems more stable and only a fraction less durable.


My bottle has gone 75% semi solid and 25% liquid


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I applied it last weekend and it's phenomenonal stuff. Lovely to apply, remove and a definite deepening gloss. Just been out with the hose and the water behaviour is excellent.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just a bit of an update on this as it was the first time the car was washed today. I used a QD on the roof and bonnet just to add protection when I was seeing no noticable water behaviour atbthe time so it had some protection.

It was clear that the moonlight was 100% working on the rest of the car when cleaning it today. The sides, rear and plastics were all throwing water off just nothing on the roof and bonnet. God knows what went on there! So it wasn't a dodgy batch.

Panel wiped the roof and bonnet today then added a coat of soft 99 water block to the whole car.










Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Here's a vid I took of the bonnet of mine, Cancoat throws the water off quicker but only marginally.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/VmwfN95fCvS8p6657


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Last Summer we had rented a big, black Cadillac for a 10-day road trip. The night before I prep'd and polished the hood/bonnet, Moonlight on one half, CanCoat on the other. Unfortunately, it really didn't rain much over the next 2k miles we had the car so, well...really didn't get much outta that experience. To add insult to injury, immediately prior to returning the car I was gonna run it through a spinning-brush car wash to see how bad it gooned up the freshly polished hood but alas, I couldn't find an open car wash. Total failure on that test.

I was gonna try again w a vehicle at work but could never find the bottle of Moonlight and figr'd I sent it off for someone else to try and never thought much more about it. Was going through my cabinet the other day, checked to see how much CanCoat I had and what did I find jammed in the CanCoat package? A bottle of CanCoat AND the 'missing' bottle of Moonlight. Guess now I gotta find another hood to give them a try on.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

budgetplan1 said:


> Last Summer we had rented a big, black Cadillac for a 10-day road trip. The night before I prep'd and polished the hood/bonnet, Moonlight on one half, CanCoat on the other. Unfortunately, it really didn't rain much over the next 2k miles we had the car so, well...really didn't get much outta that experience. To add insult to injury, immediately prior to returning the car I was gonna run it through a spinning-brush car wash to see how bad it gooned up the freshly polished hood but alas, I couldn't find an open car wash. Total failure on that test.
> 
> I was gonna try again w a vehicle at work but could never find the bottle of Moonlight and figr'd I sent it off for someone else to try and never thought much more about it. Was going through my cabinet the other day, checked to see how much CanCoat I had and what did I find jammed in the CanCoat package? A bottle of CanCoat AND the 'missing' bottle of Moonlight. Guess now I gotta find another hood to give them a try on.


Surprised its not set - moonlight has a bad track record for it


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> Surprised its not set - moonlight has a bad track record for it


Oh oh 

Eh, that's what fleet vehicles are for...nothing ventured, nothing gained.

And, well...can't see it from my house


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

budgetplan1 said:


> Oh oh
> 
> Eh, that's what fleet vehicles are for...nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> And, well...can't see it from my house


To be honest you'd see it immediately if it had set in the bottle - it separates and you get the hardened sio2 at the bottom and then all the solvents rise to the top.

Sounds like yours is ok, as it should be after a year!

Interested to hear your results, likewise results on the PA Primer/Cosmic bonnet!


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> To be honest you'd see it immediately if it had set in the bottle - it separates and you get the hardened sio2 at the bottom and then all the solvents rise to the top.
> 
> Sounds like yours is ok, as it should be after a year!
> 
> Interested to hear your results, likewise results on the PA Primer/Cosmic bonnet!


To be depressingly honest, not all that impressed with the PA Combo so far. Granted, haven't washed the car it is on since application a month or so ago and the car has sat outside 24/7 covered in pollen, bird bombs, leaves, oak tree droppings, maple tree droppings and more.

Finally washed it yesterday and the whole car (other panels done in SPS Graphene) was a bit of a chore to clean up, a few spots that needed some undue pressure with wash Mitt to clean up so maybe car had an extraordinarily hard month?

I'm gonna keep after it and see how it does going forward. It exhibited 'un Cosmic-like' behavior...that's for sure. Wife's daily driver Civic w Kami Miyabi + Zipang + PA High Gloss Paste + HG Spritz cleaned up like a dream and sat outside unwashed for same amount of time, albeit less use.

Looks like the Moonlight is OK? Maybe I'll put it over the SPS Graphene in my trunk and see how that goes. This car needs re-done this Summer, the SPS has another Winter in it but kinda bored with it, great product but Kami seems to do better for my situation given how this car is used and abused. Or, maybe try something else/new...dunno right now. 22ple Insanity might be interesting.


----------

